# July 23 and my windows are up



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

WHAT? Its almost Aug in Tn and its 75 with a nice breeze blowing. I'm sitting here with my windows raised listening to the cicadas and the wind. It was 60 when I went the porch for coffee with morning. Man, sometimes the Lord blesses us in the tiniest of ways but boy do they stand out. Absolutely gorgeous day


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

kstall said:


> WHAT? Its almost Aug in Tn and its 75 with a nice breeze blowing. I'm sitting here with my windows raised listening to the cicadas and the wind. It was 60 when I went the porch for coffee with morning. Man, sometimes the Lord blesses us in the tiniest of ways but boy do they stand out. Absolutely gorgeous day


Amen. I mowed last night with no fear of heat exhaustion.


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

We've got a good looking week ahead of us too here in the Ozarks. Every day is a blessing for sure.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Good for y'all and thanks for pushing a little cool air down here to north Texas as we have a bit of cooling trend as well....


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

That July cold front is finally reaching the Gulf Coastal area in Texas, so it is just now beginning to cool down. The biggest difference is the drop in humidity and the wind is from the northeast and it is actually cool on your skin. 

Perfect weather to mow the back yard and get my ammonium sulfate fueled green explosion under control again.

My dang HOA wannabe-Nazis ladies will be coming around this week, and it is my goal to avoid a letter in the mail.

I already cut the front in the heat, and edged the entire front yard, so all that is left is to turn some dang weeds blue....


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

kstall said:


> WHAT? Its almost Aug in Tn and its 75 with a nice breeze blowing. I'm sitting here with my windows raised listening to the cicadas and the wind. It was 60 when I went the porch for coffee with morning. Man, sometimes the Lord blesses us in the tiniest of ways but boy do they stand out. Absolutely gorgeous day


All those storms rolled through East TN this morning and we are 18 degrees cooler than Saturday. I hate to look past the summer but this cooler weather has me ready for college football. Nothing better than the windows open on a 65 degree Saturday watching football.


----------

